# French 'Elle' Magazine Embrace Natural Beauty



## magneticheart (Apr 15, 2009)

I didn't know where to put this but since Elle is a fashion magazine I figured I'd put it here...





Much has been made of French Elle's decision not to use makeup or any Photoshop retouching on its cover this month. 
The fold-out cover features images of Monica Bellucci, Eva Herzigova, and Sophie Marceau, all completely barefaced, and, of course, all three women look beautiful 
I'm in two minds about this, though. On the one hand, I think it's great that a magazine has decided to show women looking completely natural. I'm sure we're all well aware of the damage the impossibly high standards set by beauty magazines etc can do to women's psyches, and it's very refreshing to see "real" images being used, rather than ones that have been Photoshopped to such an extent that they bear little resemblance to the woman being photographed. 
Or is it? The cynical side of me is tempting to say that this only works because, let's face it, these women are all stunning anyway, with or without the help of cosmetics. I mean, it's not like anyone's going to look at these images and think, "Oh, good, models/actresses are just like us, after all! It was just makeup and Photoshop that made them look good!" I know _I _don't look that good without makeup - or with it, for that matter - so I wonder if this will _really_ make women feel better about themselves, or whether it just goes to show that a beautiful woman is a beautiful woman, whatever she wears - or doesn't wear - on her face? What do you think?








Source: No makeup or Photoshop on the cover of French Elle - From Hey, Dollface!


So what do you guys think?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with this. While I understand and love that these women were bold enough to do without the m/u or photoshopping, I don't look half as good even on my best day as these gorgeous ladies do! They should post real ugly celebs (not trying to be mean) without the extras but then again what celeb is gonna admit they're ugly and then show untouched unmade up photo of themselves?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know...if you look at the no makeup thread that we have going...there are quite a few ladies on here that are as good looking if not better without makeup than these ladies. lol. Not that these ladies don't look great anyway.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2009)

I keep meaning to go through that thread and I keep forgetting lol. I feel like I really shouldn't be peeking without putting my photo there.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm glad they did this. I don't know of any other magazines that have.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 15, 2009)

i think it's a really good idea. often the images on the cover are so photoshopped they don't look human. i remember there was a cosmo cover of beyonce a few issues back and she just looked weird.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 15, 2009)

Damn, Monica looks good.


----------



## gommiebears (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm jealous. *cries into my Kevin Aucoin "Face Forward" book for guidance*


----------



## Karren (Apr 16, 2009)

So why didn't they pick like Amy Winehouse or Alexis Arquette? Lol. Instead of photos of uber-beautiful women that don't need makeup....


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 16, 2009)

I dunno. I know I'm weird, but for me, I like looking at pretty things. If I wanted to see ordinary looking people, I wouldnt be buying a high fashion/beauty magazine, I'd just be looking at the people around me.

I agree that the ladies still look beautiful without touching up though


----------

